# Illegal Cock Fights Start In December



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Cock fights are illegal in Costa Rica. That does not mean much back here in the mountains. There is a cock fighting arena a couple of miles away from me. The police obviously know it's there but look the other way.

Apparently this is a big deal. I've heard that people come from miles around for this "show". There must be 50 wooden cages next to the arena. I've seen the arena and it looks like the ones I've seen on TV or in movies.

I don't support this type of activity. It brings back thoughts of Michael Vick. I'm starting to get invitations from the local men to go to this event. People here have different views on animals.

I'm trying to figure out how to answer without insulting or seeming like a "sissy". This isn't a one time deal. It goes on all summer (our winter) so a one time excuse won't work.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as you won't be breaking any laws, go check it out! You don't have to like it or agree with it but just accept it for what it is in your neck of the woods. 

I'm not familar with CR culture, but as far as I know cock fighting is a fav pasttime in most all Asian countries. Does it mean I think its OK or condone it? NO. But if I was to visit Thailand and was invited to a cockfight (get your minds out of the gutter :-s) I think i'd go watch it with an open mind, and consider it as a cultural experience.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Bullshit, it's animal cruelty anywhere it happens. Just because a culture hasn't progressed isn't a reason to "keep an open mind" and go along with it. Explain your point of view and maybe change one persons outlook, who knows?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> Bullshit, it's animal cruelty anywhere it happens. Just because a culture hasn't progressed isn't a reason to "keep an open mind" and go along with it. Explain your point of view and maybe change one persons outlook, who knows?


I should have figured at least one person would get bent out of shape at the slightest mention of "a less progressed culture" allowing animal fighting. Wow... people just amaze me. So are you saying that Lee is married to a gal who is from a culture who is infurior to that of the American culture? or is it possible its just your ethinocentric POV? Who knows maybe people around the world actually enjoy living the way they live, there must be some reason why Lee moved to this little village. I'd imagine its a much simplier life style. Whether cockfighting is right or wrong in their village is not up to you or me to decide, its part of the rural Costa Rican culture.

NEWS FLASH just in! The USA is probably only one of the very few who have animal cruelty laws, and is probably one of the even fewer who will actually punish those who are caught in aniimal cruelty cases... much like what Lee mentioned, the cops just turn their heads. So what does this mean? The reality is that cock fighting is acceptable in most all countries around the world. If you happen to move to a country other than the US where cock fighting is considered a sport. What are you going to do? are you suggesting LEE go picket the cock fight??

There is no disputing whether its animal cruelty or not. Its whether or not Mr. Lee S. is going to the local cock fight in the little Costa Rican mountain village he lives in. 

I say go and report back to us.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I say just go with your heart. If you find it objectionable, don't go. Feel free to say it's a cultural thing, or just something you aren't into. I'm not casting judgment on it or saying you need to take a stand for the plight or roosters in your village. Just let them know how you feel and if it's not your thing that you'd prefer not to go. I wouldn't go just because I personally find animal fighting morally objectionable. It doesn't mean you have to go protesting it and making yourself the advocate for animal rights in your village, but just not support it. You could make it a moral stand, or just something you don't care for (I don't like Baseball, some people don't like Hockey). Really, you kind of have to do what's right to you.

As for not being a sissy? Build up your Deadlift.  Nothing says not-a-sissy like lifting 600 lbs. or more in a Deadlift.

-Cheers


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Cockfighting is still very active in the states. Mexico has a lot of cockfights as well as many other countries. Geez in the Phillipines I think it ranks up close to soccer. Ok, maybe not that much but it's very big. It is cultural. Right up there with Bull-fighting. I find it a bit difficult to believe someone is inferior to me because of cultural differences. 

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I say just tell them you are into Women. :razz:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with Al on this. Any 'sport' that pits one animal against another animal, with no option but to engage in battle with that other animal, and results in injury and/or death to one or both constitutes animal cruelty, which I do not believe ought to be acceptable anywhere. Just because a country or culture still views something as being okay does not make it okay. There are many examples I could go into, some that involve animals and some that do not, but I don't want to get too far off topic here. I'm sure one could argue the opposite as well, but I would absolutely not condone the 'sport' of cockfighting by attending. I would do what David R. suggested. Don't go, and if confronted about it, just tell the truth. Objecting to animal cruelty does not make you a sissy.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I say just tell them you are into Women. :razz:


LoL...


"Excuse me Sir, would like to come to our village cock fight?" 

"uhhh.... no. I'm into women only"

That would be hilarous


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

Just tell them you are allergic to cocks :lol: errrr chickens... and that if you go anywhere near the arena you will get hives and choke to death - kinda like anaphylactic shock only with feathers, and not a peanut.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I say just tell them you are into Women. :razz:


The machista attitude is number one in CR. Soccer and cock fighting are a distant second. The men here pride themselves on their sexual abilities. 

I get asked all the time about why I don't have a girlfriend even though they all know I'm married. Married men with girlfriends are very common. When I say I don't have a girlfriend they offer to find one for me. :roll:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The machista attitude is number one in CR. Soccer and cock fighting are a distant second. The men here pride themselves on their sexual abilities.
> 
> I get asked all the time about why I don't have a girlfriend even though they all know I'm married. Married men with girlfriends are very common. When I say I don't have a girlfriend they offer to find one for me. :roll:


 
Then you should tell them your not into having sex either. 

LoL...




J/K


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim domenico said:


> just tell them you are allergic to cocks :lol: Errrr chickens... And that if you go anywhere near the arena you will get hives and choke to death - kinda like anaphylactic shock only with feathers, and not a peanut.


lmao=d>=d>=d>=d>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Then you should tell them your not into having sex either.
> 
> LoL...
> 
> ...


I would get thrown out of the pueblo!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote Meng Xiong - " I'd imagine it's a much simpler lifestyle".

The men here live a free, simple, relatively undisciplined lifestyle of beer, soccer, rum, girlfriends and now cock fights. \\/:-$


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Save the chickens !!

Well, except the millions that are killed everyday for us to eat :razz:

And for our dogs.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I say go to the cock fight, get drunk on rum, bet on the rooster with the most scars, and find yourself a cute girlfriend while your there!!!!\\/ It'll be a great time!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I say go to the cock fight, get drunk on rum, bet on the rooster with the most scars, and find yourself a cute girlfriend while your there!!!!\\/ It'll be a great time!


I should probably get the girlfriend before I get drunk, Mike. You know how that story goes.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I find it interesting that CR has passed a law against cock fighting. That right there tells you they are trying to evolve into a more civilized society. Of course change comes slowly with much resistance but change will eventually come. Not Obama change like ours, but change nonetheless.:-\"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just tell em that their chickens are to tought to fry so you ain't interested.
I'm with David on the cultural thing. 
How do you think the folks in India think about us for all that nice, tender cow we eat? :wink:


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Cock fighting isn't legal in The Bahamas but I have seen it, don't get me wrong, I'm not talking about organised fights. In Harbour Island chickens just run around everywhere. You want to see a cock fight just go somewhere with a lot of chickens. Two roosters get too close and ..generally the feathers will fly. 

It was kind of hilarious really, I was just walking around and suddenly two roosters dart out into a yard and start brawling.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I find it interesting that CR has passed a law against cock fighting. That right there tells you they are trying to evolve into a more civilized society. Of course change comes slowly with much resistance but change will eventually come. Not Obama change like ours, but change nonetheless.:-\"


Science Digest recently printed a survey of 146 nations judging whose populations were the happiest. Costa Rica came in first. I found that interesting for a third world, relatively poor society, to obtain that ranking.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The same people in India do this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZioXqQpd8Mo&feature=related , gonna go home and feed your rats tonight? They also drink the milk after the rats. 

Cockfighting and dog fighting are the same thing to me, only my opinion.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The best cock fight of all time caught on film .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky5u6vm44ak


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Quote Meng Xiong - " I'd imagine it's a much simpler lifestyle".
> 
> The men here live a free, simple, relatively undisciplined lifestyle of beer, soccer, rum, girlfriends and now cock fights. \\/:-$


Now we know why you moved.
I'm going with Mike's idea, that sounds fun8)


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

tell them its a cultural thing, tell them you also hate soccer that will change the conversation quick


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> tell them its a cultural thing, tell them you also hate soccer that will change the conversation quick


You are right! That would be a real show stopper. 

I already told them I hate the food here. 

They looked puzzled when I told them I didn't consider arroz con pollo (rice and boiled chicken) a culinary experience! ](*,)


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I dunno man... lemon grass boiled chicken is one of my favorite quick and easys'. Its healthy too!

Its not uncommon to boil the chicken after the fight. bwhahaha...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I dunno man... lemon grass boiled chicken is one of my favorite quick and easys'. Its healthy too!
> 
> Its not uncommon to boil the chicken after the fight. bwhahaha...


I will take a tender, juicy steak anytime. The beef here is horrid, pork and chicken are fine. My wife loves the Costa Rica version of free range chickens. They run all over the neighborhood, drive my dogs nuts and eat any garbage they can get their claws on. They are more tasty and tough. :smile:

Can't have everything I guess!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> I dunno man... lemon grass boiled chicken is one of my favorite quick and easys'. Its healthy too!
> 
> Its not uncommon to boil the chicken after the fight. bwhahaha...


 
Boiling is about the only way you could tenderize one of thos little bassids!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess my view of many things is different than alot of peoples. But growing up on a farm I have watched animals of all species fight quite a bit. Since I live in a very rural farming community not only does our family have livestock, but so does the families on both sides of our fences, so our bulls would break through a fence (or vice versa) and their would be a huge bull fight that would last for a long time. I have seen horses fight like crazy with each other, watched many roosters fight with each other, and as kids everyone in the community had a dog that traveled everywhere us kids went, so when 6 of us neighbor boys would meet at the fishing hole there would be 6 dogs (usually all males) in tow. Hell I watched dogs fight almost every day of the summer as us kids would get together to do something almost every day and never without our farm dogs. For that matter we ourselves would fight about something quite often and end up with black eyes and bumps on our heads, but we never killed each other and I believe today we are stronger people because of it. I love to watch MMA and Boxing, and go to every local tough man contest to see the local idiots get their faces smashed in. Fighters love to fight, they choose to do it. I DO NOT participate in any organized (or unorganized) animal fights (except the human kind) but I do know that many types of dogs, chickens, bulls, etc love to fight with each other and they choose to do it without any help from people. It personally does not bother me at all. i dont do it, but I dont judge people who do.
I have been watching bucks fight here for the last few days as the rut is coming in full swing here now. Yesterday evening I sat down with a beer and my binoculars on the back deck and watched two nice bucks fight for about 5 minutes. Does that make me a bad person??? I really enjoyed watching it!
My only issue is with the way they treat the animals after the fights, that is where I really draw the line.
I have known old school dog fighters that are extremely kind to their dogs no matter how well they fight, or how badly they get beat, those guys dont bother me at all. It is the idiots that just kill the dogs or roosters after they get beat that really piss me off.
I am sure this post will draw huge reviews from many of you, :razz: But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK MIke. Why the hell were you holding a beer instead of one of those nice sniper rifles? You gotta get your priorities straight.=D>

There is a wooded area in certain section of our city where I used to find dog carcasses that were dumped after a losing fight. Sumbitches even left the collars on them! The scumbags figured out we discovered their dumping grounds and we found home made targets depicting officers that were shot up. Needless to say there was a ZT (zero tolerance) detail put into motion after that. We fully enforced every state law, city ordinance and traffic statute for a couple weeks in that area. Things got quiet after that.:-D


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the scum bags that are involved with the animal fighting rings are usually real pieces of shit for sure! I do know a few folks who used to do it many years ago who are actually good guys who care about their dogs (many people will say that is impossible, but it is true) Those guys are no longer involved in it because of the type of people who began to migrate into the "sport".
Some of the old school guys that I know are actually now LE officers, govt workers, etc. Most of them are very kind hearted family men who love dogs and all animals, but those are not the guys who do all the other illegal shit (drugs, violent crime, etc) that is now often associated with animal fighting.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

The only problem that i have with your argument, Mike, is that when our dogs (horses, bulls, roosters etc) fought when we were kids, the loser has the room to run. Or they figured out who won and went about their business. Organized animal fighting in an enclosed area forces the animals to continue fighting (or breeds psycho animals who wont quit) after they naturally would quit (or breeds psycho animals who wont quit). To me that is torture and unacceptable. 

While I wouldnt make a big stink about the locals going about their business (of course, if asked directly, I'd give a direct answer!!), there is no way I would condone it by participating. And standing up for your ethics aint Sissy!!!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I guess my view of many things is different than alot of peoples. But growing up on a farm I have watched animals of all species fight quite a bit. Since I live in a very rural farming community not only does our family have livestock, but so does the families on both sides of our fences, so our bulls would break through a fence (or vice versa) and their would be a huge bull fight that would last for a long time. I have seen horses fight like crazy with each other, watched many roosters fight with each other, and as kids everyone in the community had a dog that traveled everywhere us kids went, so when 6 of us neighbor boys would meet at the fishing hole there would be 6 dogs (usually all males) in tow. Hell I watched dogs fight almost every day of the summer as us kids would get together to do something almost every day and never without our farm dogs. For that matter we ourselves would fight about something quite often and end up with black eyes and bumps on our heads, but we never killed each other and I believe today we are stronger people because of it. I love to watch MMA and Boxing, and go to every local tough man contest to see the local idiots get their faces smashed in. Fighters love to fight, they choose to do it. I DO NOT participate in any organized (or unorganized) animal fights (except the human kind) but I do know that many types of dogs, chickens, bulls, etc love to fight with each other and they choose to do it without any help from people. It personally does not bother me at all. i dont do it, but I dont judge people who do.
> I have been watching bucks fight here for the last few days as the rut is coming in full swing here now. Yesterday evening I sat down with a beer and my binoculars on the back deck and watched two nice bucks fight for about 5 minutes. Does that make me a bad person??? I really enjoyed watching it!
> My only issue is with the way they treat the animals after the fights, that is where I really draw the line.
> I have known old school dog fighters that are extremely kind to their dogs no matter how well they fight, or how badly they get beat, those guys dont bother me at all. It is the idiots that just kill the dogs or roosters after they get beat that really piss me off.
> I am sure this post will draw huge reviews from many of you, :razz: But this is just my opinion.


Sir, you are a true hill billy!

I meant that in a good way. 



Jennifer Michelson said:


> The only problem that i have with your argument, Mike, is that when our dogs (horses, bulls, roosters etc) fought when we were kids, the loser has the room to run. Or they figured out who won and went about their business. Organized animal fighting in an enclosed area forces the animals to continue fighting (or breeds psycho animals who wont quit) after they naturally would quit (or breeds psycho animals who wont quit). To me that is torture and unacceptable.
> 
> While I wouldnt make a big stink about the locals going about their business (of course, if asked directly, I'd give a direct answer!!), there is no way I would condone it by participating. And standing up for your ethics aint Sissy!!!


'breeding psyco dogs that won't quit'

Don't all sport/working dog programs aim to breed dogs that won't quit? 

I just want to play the devils advocate for a second. Now I know there are people out there who comopletely disagree very strongly about any dog sport that teaches a dog how to bite a human. Some of those folks might argue that it teaches a dog to be aggressive towards humans, and to compound the issue, these breeders have breeding programs that produce dogs with these types of aggressive and dominant characteristics. Of course we all understand training dogs is much much more than what is depicted above, but there are those who just don't understand.

and so before we make a judgement on those who work and breed OTHER types of working dogs, such as pitbulls, that maybe we should ask ourselves, is it possible there is something i'm not understanding about their sport?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My son and I were discussing this last night. both of us have been to cock fights, both of us think dog fighting is barbaric. Both of us are true boxing fans. (yes I'll spend my 5o bucks to watch Cotto and Pacquio (sp?) this evening). Both of have been to bull fights and thought, geez, that's just torture. It's all what we are willing to accept. I understand what Mike S. is saying as well. I'm a former farm boy, raised in the country. Few people had pets. If they had an animal it either produced something, worked or got eaten or was sold to be eaten, hah a.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how much money I should pay for a descent, fighting COCK.? I'm starting to get my head into all this. :grin:](*,)=D>
I don't feel like a sissy anymore after 5 doses of CR rum and 3 beers at the Pulperia.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

By being invited to an "illegal" event, it may be their way of saying that you are trusted enough to be part of their culture and not an "outsider" I'm opposed to animal fighting, I don't want it in my area and I want the participants prosecuted. But when I was overseas I NEVER criticized the locals or their customs, that would be one of the most arrogant and rudist thing you could do as a guest. 

Go once or twice and make polite excuses (I have to go to Mass, etc) for not attending other matches .


When you go to another country an try to make it like the one you just left, you are not an immigrant, you are a colonist.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Does anyone know how much money I should pay for a descent, fighting COCK.? I'm starting to get my head into all this. :grin:](*,)=D>
> I don't feel like a sissy anymore after 5 doses of CR rum and 3 beers at the Pulperia.


 
Oh geez... you took Mikes advice didn't you?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What you should realize is the birds natural instinct is to kill each other. That's what they do in the wild or in captivity. You are not going to change their nature by saying it is cruel...it is what they do and have always done. Put two of them in front of each other anywhere....in the street, in the office, they will kill each other. It isn't even that anyone enjpoys watching them fight.....there is money bet and that is what draws everyone in. Probably also why it is illegal because it isn't cruel....it is what they do. It is always the money and if the gov't isn't getting it's share....it is illegal.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> By being invited to an "illegal" event, it may be their way of saying that you are trusted enough to be part of their culture and not an "outsider" I'm opposed to animal fighting, I don't want it in my area and I want the participants prosecuted. But when I was overseas I NEVER criticized the locals or their customs, that would be one of the most arrogant and rudist thing you could do as a guest.
> 
> Go once or twice and make polite excuses (I have to go to Mass, etc) for not attending other matches .
> 
> ...


Those are some very wise words, Dennis. I wish more expats (I hate that terminology) and tourists would think about that stuff. It isn't about illegal. The cops know it's there. There is no real police presence anyway. It is the fact that I got invited. That is acceptance of a outsider to a very local cultural event..


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Those are some very wise words, Dennis. I wish more expats (I hate that terminology) and tourists would think about that stuff. It isn't about illegal. The cops know it's there. There is no real police presence anyway. It is the fact that I got invited. That is acceptance of a outsider to a very local cultural event..


 
ok I did criticize my foreign host ONCE, I said they close the pubs much too early 'round here, that was in Perth:grin:


----------

